
How to Be Successful (At Your Career, Twitter Edition) - Sam Altman - jger15
https://twitter.com/sama/status/1214274038933020672
======
moligam814
"There are exceptions, but the people at the top of almost any field worked
very hard to get there. Be skeptical of people who tell you that you don’t
have to work hard if you want to have an exceptional career unless they have
exceptional careers."

This advice seems to contradict the study below

[https://fermatslibrary.com/s/the-mundanity-of-excellence-
an-...](https://fermatslibrary.com/s/the-mundanity-of-excellence-an-
ethnographic-report-on-stratification-and-olympic-
swimmers?utm_campaign=Ali%20Abdaal&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Revue%20newsletter)

Perhaps it would be better to say "watch out for survivorship bias"

